# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > حرفه ای: کار با اکسل توسط C++‎

## collegian

سلام 
میخواستم از یه فایل اکسل که وجود داره و حدود 20000 تا سطر داره یکسری سطر را انتخاب کنم که روند به این صورته :
1 . فایل اکسل یک ستون داره که در واقع یک کد هست . اول باید کل کد هایی که توی این فایل اکسل هست رو انتخاب کنم بدون تکرار ( در واقع کل اطلاعات این ستون (ستون اول ) برگردد بون تکرار)
2. از این نتیجه به تعداد 20000 تا (تعداد سطر های فایل اکسل اصلی) کد رندم برگردونه (یعنی از بین اون کدهایی که در مرحله ی 1 بدت آوردیم 20000 تا رندم بگیره که البته  در بین این 20000 تای نتیجه کد تکراری هم میتونه باشه . رندم ممکنه تکراری برگردونه )

اگه منبعی برای یاد گیری سراغ دارین لطفا دریغ نکنین
من خودم با C++‎ کار کردم اما  استفاده از اکسل  در C++‎ رو  نه ! (C++‎ builder)

----------

